# New Cyp/native bed



## SEMO-Cypr (May 13, 2022)

Hello my Cyp friends.
I recently had some concrete installed and now I’m wanting to switch this bed of Hostas over to Cyps and other natives and possibly ferns. 
What are your thoughts? This faces NNW has good drainage but would get direct sun for a little while during mid day at the solstice and more light further up the retaining wall. Would this be to much light? It wouldn’t get any light from the west because of the woods. I would think their roots would stay cool enough to avoid any over heating. Picture is about noon from about a week ago.

Any suggestions on how to initially begin soil prep before I get started? 

BTW, anyone want some hostas?? Lol


----------



## tenman (May 18, 2022)

Mine here in central Ohio get an hour or two of direct sun midday and are fine with that. As for soil emendation, can't really speak to that much as mine are grown in a mix in pots sunk into a raised bed, but I understand most of them prefer rather poor, sandy soil. Ours here is compressed clay, rock and maple roots, hence the raised bed and mix.


----------



## abax (May 19, 2022)

If you're serious, I'd love more hostas.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2022)

Looks kind of bright and open!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2022)

At a more northern latitude I would say the exposure is no problem, especially considering the northern exposure (I miss that TV program). That said it should be OK unless you get a really bad heat wave. Cyps are basically woodland plants and like cool roots. Even species that are found in open habitats like reginae or californicum have cool subtrates since the roots are bathing in cool subterranean water. Perhaps a thick mulch would help, but watch for leaf burn!


----------



## Wendy (May 27, 2022)

Mine get full sun here only while the plants break ground. By the time the buds are forming they only get partial direct sun/mostly dappled because the apple tree has leafed out. Not sure if they’d like all day sun constantly.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (May 27, 2022)

abax said:


> If you're serious, I'd love more hostas.


Very serious, I’m in South East MIssouri, when I redo the bed a lot of these will probably be trashed if I can find homes for them. I’m not a big hosta fan. FYI, the blooms spikes are about 4-5’ tall and white with a little color in the throat. If your still interested let me know and I’ll send them your way when I redo the bed.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (May 27, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Looks kind of bright and open!



yes quite at. 11-2pm before trees and my house block the sun. But that’s mostly about know through mid July before it’s more shaded.



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Cyps are basically woodland plants and like cool roots. Even species that are found in open habitats like reginae or californicum have cool subtrates since the roots are bathing in cool subterranean water. Perhaps a thick mulch would help, but watch for leaf burn!



If I plant them back near the retaining wall the substrate will never get light and will stay cool it’s always cooler on this side of the house. I was thinking about planting most of the N. American natives and then any hybrids that would work for my 6b/7a climate (I’m about 5miles from the line). I would definitely mulch, but what I mulch with will probably be dependent on which species/hybrid I plant. I know some prefer more acidic and others more of a basic substrate. Which would you all suggest I plant higher up as the water will run down the bed.. I planned to separate a lot of them with rock layers between the different types so that may slow or stop most of the water from running down into the next section of the bed. I have to bring more substrate in as it drops 4” into the bed from the new concrete. I hope to bring it up to be 2” + above the concrete. Thing I should go higher? Stay lower than the concrete or even with? Sorry for all the questions, I’ve just lost so many Cyps in pots I want this bed to work.


----------

